# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A gëzohen shqiptarët për fitoren e Greqisë?

## 2043

Nese do te kish fituar Italia mund te kishte edhe fishekzjarre ne Tirane.
A u gezuat me fitoren e Greqise ndaj Nigerise?

----------


## illyrian rex

*jo*...................................

----------


## Edipluspg

*Ncuq...........*

----------


## s0ni

Jo...........

----------


## Qyfyre

Pse do gezohen shqiptaret per fitoren e Greqise?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lol e pse te gezohemi, mos jemi gje grek te ndihemi krenar  :perqeshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

Nigeria e kishte te fituar ndeshjen, po mos eksperienca dhe idiotesia e lojtarëve të veçantë e bënë që të humbte. Së pari del me të kuq ai idioti kur nuk kishte as edhe një arsye të vetme që të ndërhynte si gomar (për pasojë e la ekipin me 10 lojtarë). Së dyti, me portën bosh nuk bënë dot gol! (kur ishin 1-1)

----------


## 2043

ne  veshtrim te pare duhet te mbeshtesim nje ekip europian e aq me teper ballkanik.
por historite e merite e vjetra nuk na lene te dalim mbi urrejtjen e krijuar

----------


## strange

Posi, ja edhe nesër të lutemi të fitoj serbi se edhe ai është shtet nga Evropa si Gjermania, po e kemi shtet komshi. 

Pffffffffffffffff se kuptoj si duhet të gëzohemi për serbin e grekun?

E di kur gëzohem unë? Kur të shoh si po vdesin lojtaret e serbit e grekut ne studion, vetëm ashtu gëzohem!

----------


## broken_smile

As qe me behet vone. Nese e ka merituar hallall

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Bile bash mu ka prish qefi sot që fitoj  , kam prit me fitu Nigeria e me i kall do Grecce që janë këtu në D që i njohi.

Janë populli më i pisaft në planet , i urrejë shumë_

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> ne  veshtrim te pare duhet te mbeshtesim nje ekip europian e aq me teper ballkanik.
> por historite e merite e vjetra nuk na lene te dalim mbi urrejtjen e krijuar


une se kam nga urrejtje, si urrej greket thjesht nuk identifikohem me ata nese fitojn...dhe nese amerika fiton nuk identifikohem me keta (sadoqe kam pashaport amerikane)...do me gezonte nese vetem vendlindja ime do fitonte  :perqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

> une se kam nga urrejtje, si urrej greket thjesht nuk identifikohem me ata nese fitojn...dhe nese amerika fiton nuk identifikohem me keta (sadoqe kam pashaport amerikane)...do me gezonte nese vetem vendlindja ime do fitonte


 :Bravo:   :Bravo:  ....................

----------


## s0ni

USA do fitoj sesbene kundra Slovenise neser!!! Mesiguri qe do gezohem jashte mase :-)

----------


## Mexhi

> ne  veshtrim te pare duhet te mbeshtesim nje ekip europian e aq me teper ballkanik.
> por historite e merite e vjetra nuk na lene te dalim mbi urrejtjen e krijuar



Personalisht (edhe pse adhurues i futbollit) ndeshjen greqi - Nigeri as qe e kam shikuar e lere me te gezohem!!!

Dhe nuk eshte vetem e kaluara ajo qe te bene t'i urresh keta mbeturina por eshte me shume e tashmja. Greqia eshte shtet armik dhe njeriu normal nuk i gezohet fitoreve te armikut.

----------


## pukjani

A gzohen grekt kur fitojm  na Shqiptaret??JO.Ather as na nuk kena arsye per me u gzu per fitoren e ktij shteti

----------


## s0ni

> Personalisht (edhe pse adhurues i futbollit) ndeshjen greqi - Nigeri as qe e kam shikuar e lere me te gezohem!!!
> 
> Dhe nuk eshte vetem e kaluara ajo qe te bene t'i urresh keta mbeturina por eshte me shume e tashmja. Greqia eshte *shtet armik* dhe njeriu normal nuk i gezohet fitoreve te armikut.


Eshte e veshtire te thuash kete nese jeton ne Greqi....a ndihen te tille Shqiptaret atje, se di.

----------


## drifilon

Sikur greket te ishin RRACE e bardh evropiane do i gezohesha por per deri sa greket per nga pamja dhe ngjyra ngjajne shume me Rracat Latino amerikane dhe ato arabe e ne veqanti me egjiptianet at?her per mua eshte njesoje si te fitojne nigeriant e zi apo greket apke me te bardhe se zezaket .

----------


## Ilyas

Nuk me intereson fare se kush fiton, apo kush humb...keto jane thjesht argetime dhe lodra per femijet e medhenj...nuk me intereson fare rracizimi, e mira e keqja, apo kombi e flamuri....etj...mesime per injorantet...jam larg ketyre systemeve dhe dogmave shoqerore/shtetrore...

Me intereson dituria...te lexoj sa me shume qe eshte e mundur per te mesuar rreth jetes dhe historise se saj dhe lexoj e mesoj qe te tjeret ta kene te veshtire per te me futur ndonje kollare....se kshu eshte kjo bote...shumica duan me t'fut kollaren....shumica jane vampira qe kerkojne gjakun tend...tek-tuk ka edhe ndonje njeri te mencur, mirepo ate ne te shumten e rasteve e gjen duke lexuar ndonje liber te mire filozofik te Shopenhauerit, apo duke bere ndonje shtetitje ne ajer te paster ke ndonje park i bukur/zbavites ku ka pak njerez e jo duke pare argetime....ky eshte argetimi i njeriut te mencur...lexon dhe meson sa me shume qe eshte e mundur dhe ngandonjehere del edhe perjashte, por thjesht per te mbaruar ndonje pune, apo per te bere vet argetim ne vend qe te shohi te tjeret duke u argetuar...

----------


## INFINITY©

Ky pseudo-patriotizmi qe ekziston ne shumicen e shqiptareve eshte vertet i neveritshem. 
Se pari titulli i temes eshte pak i ekzagjeruar se zakonisht njerezit qe gezohen nese nje skuader fiton jane pikerisht tifozat e kesaj skuadre. Nje ndeshje futbolli qe nuk perfshin skuadren tende shikohet per te pare nje loje te mire dhe nqs ajo skuader qe fiton, luajti mire, nuk ka pse mos te te behet qejfi qe fitoi. Nqs Greqia e meritoi fitoren, bravo qe fitoi. Po na ktheni dhe sportin tani ne pro-shqiptar apo anti-shqiptar. Idiotizmi i radhes...

----------

